# *Got that juice that makes it blue (mk4 GLI build)



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

Got a mk4 GLI like mine to do this weekend, got a few different things I'll be doing, I'm pretty excited about it. 
As for parts:
FK coils
Aerosport bags for front
Firestone 7076 bolt on for rears
5 gallon 4 port aluminum tank
Dual 400 compressors
SMC.water traps
5 switch switch box
Viair gauges
Easystreet manifolds
Also got my old benz wheels going on it with the proper size tires, it should put the front lip on the ground for sure. 
Parts will start arriving tomorrow!








Still haven't figure out how I'm gonna set up things in the back, or how I'm gonna wrap it, we'll see.


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: *Got that juice that makes it blue (Santi)*

I think you should just start a thread where you put all your builds into one huge thread. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: *Got that juice that makes it blue (Santi)*

i was actually thinking about that the other day. there needs a "air by santi" compilation thread


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: *Got that juice that makes it blue (silver saloon)*

PS: Doin' something different with the rears, I see?


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: *Got that juice that makes it blue (tmvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmvw* »_PS: Doin' something different with the rears, I see?









No, 7076 is just the actual model name for the firstone bag, not including the adapters.


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: *Got that juice that makes it blue (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_
No, 7076 is just the actual model name for the firstone bag, not including the adapters.









ohhhhhh, touche.


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: *Got that juice that makes it blue (tmvw)*

Stayin tuned Santi ... i can't wait to see this finished esp with the wheels for some reason i love em then again i am a lil buyest


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

*Re: *Got that juice that makes it blue (GTIzlatko)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIzlatko* »_Stayin tuned Santi ... i can't wait to see this finished esp with the wheels for some reason i love em then again i am a lil *buyest*

what are you!? you mean you're BIASED?


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: *Got that juice that makes it blue (Buck Russell)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmvw* »_I think you should just start a thread where you put all your builds into one huge thread. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









haha. YEah i need to rehost all my pictures form my other builds now, cus my AOL Pics server isnt doing it anymore... and now they all say "not available"

_Quote, originally posted by *silver saloon* »_i was actually thinking about that the other day. there needs a "air by santi" compilation thread

haha. if i could do it in sections i would. 

_Quote, originally posted by *tmvw* »_PS: Doin' something different with the rears, I see?









NO.. same as before. firestone bags w/ the bolt on aluminum brackets. 

_Quote, originally posted by *GTIzlatko* »_Stayin tuned Santi ... i can't wait to see this finished esp with the wheels for some reason i love em then again i am a lil buyest

i'm not putting the alphards on here, those have been gone for a little while already. 

_Quote, originally posted by *Buck Russell* »_
what are you!? you mean you're BIASED?








russian i think, or russian blood.


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: *Got that juice that makes it blue (Buck Russell)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Buck Russell* »_
what are you!? you mean you're BIASED?


yesss .... i knew someone here would come thorugh for me ... thanks buck
Common Santi, its not russian ... its Bosnian


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: *Got that juice that makes it blue (GTIzlatko)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIzlatko* »_yesss .... i knew someone here would come thorugh for me ... thanks buck
Common Santi, its not russian ... its Bosnian









oh ok. Bosnianrussianeuropeanian. Got it!


----------



## agoodlife (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: *Got that juice that makes it blue (Santi)*

I thought this was gonna be a hydro build.... What a let down.


----------



## Bnana (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: *Got that juice that makes it blue (agoodlife)*

can't wait to see it + the benziz


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: *Got that juice that makes it blue (Bnana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *agoodlife* »_I thought this was gonna be a hydro build.... What a let down.









as far as i know its not blue though, its purple.. haha 

_Quote, originally posted by *Bnana* »_can't wait to see it + the benziz

it'll look like my car should've....


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: *Got that juice that makes it blue (Santi)*

*UPDATES WOOOO

There was a sub box the owner had forgotten to tell me, but its no big deal, Its all gonna blend nicely. 
Here's the leather i'm gonna be using to use on the floor and sub box








4 port tank, not that fugly 8 port. 








The gauges, water traps, airline, and gauge panel. 
















the wheels, w/ the old tires








Dual 400 compressors. 380s dont do it for me. 

















*.


_Modified by Santi at 1:05 AM 11-10-2008_


----------



## pielout (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: *Got that juice that makes it blue (Santi)*

im excited to see this build and how you set it up....i got the same take and a sub box also, and was thinking of going manual not digital...cant wait to see the finished build http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Highway Pirate (Aug 11, 2008)

*Re: *Got that juice that makes it blue (pielout)*

Looking good!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: *Got that juice that makes it blue (pielout)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pielout* »_im excited to see this build and how you set it up....i got the same take and a sub box also, and was thinking of going manual not digital...cant wait to see the finished build http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Yeah, its kinda complicated to get it all to fit right. 
*UPDATE

The ground to fender measurements. 25 1/4" 








The rear quarter panel is at 26 1/8"








A shot of the whole car 








Need to drop it b/w 3" to 4" to put that lip on the ground... (IDK why the clear on the lip is peeling off.. weird) 








the rear bags. Using different fittings. 








5-switch Box 








The distribution blocks, fuse holder, power wire, 9-wire, ground wires








FIttings, lots and lots of fittings








2 of these, Easystreet Manifolds








The struts, FK Coils, Aerosport bags, stainless steel lines. 








Got a little polish on the tank to Madface, still need to clena it up some, and use some more mothers polish








*.


_Modified by Santi at 1:09 AM 11-10-2008_


----------



## pielout (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: *Got that juice that makes it blue (Santi)*

hey santi where do you get those fittings at? kit or a air supply store?


----------



## papa (Jan 23, 2005)

*Re: *Got that juice that makes it blue (pielout)*

airbysanti.com pics arent up


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: *Got that juice that makes it blue (papa)*

Yeah, EG is down, which is where I hosted these pics.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: *Got that juice that makes it blue (Santi)*

Got pics back up!! 
*UPDATE*
Have been kinda busy, and had a few set backs with the car... Tires didnt show up on saturday, so had to wait until monday(tomorrow) for them to show up. then i cna finish paint on the wheels. 
Also the wheel lock the place where the owner got the wheels put on was nowhere to be found until i got one of my 17mm sockets to work, so tomorrow i got lots and lots fo catching up to do. 
HEre is a small list of whats to be done tomorrow. 
-Cut and wrap bottom floor
-mount tank, compressors, and manifolds
-cut and wrap top floor
-wire manifolds to switch box
-mount switch box
-mount and wire gauges
-cut and wrap new subboxes
-run lines for gauges
-run lines for bags
-put on rear bags
-put on front struts
-paint wheels, and mount!! 
-cut front sway
Its gonna be a long day tomorrow... Also my original idea of how i was gonna setup the tank and subs reduced and raised the floor too much, so i decided to change thigns a bit, and not raise the floor, and leave the tank at the bottom and use a different style of box. 
Now a couple of pics. 
*
all the extra stuff, old tires, spare, foam, back seats, interior dash, still have stuff inside the car that needs to come out. 








the bottom floor, all holes are done, it'll be held down w/ the stock screw piece that holds the spare tire. 








rear bags w/ their new fittings, instead of those 3/8s elbows. 








manifolds ready to go, just need to wire them to the switchbox








tank, water traps, and pressure switch ready to go, just need to mount it and tighten the compressors to it. 








and this si how thigns are gonna look underneath. the only thing thats gonna show is the top of the tank. 








*.


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: *Got that juice that makes it blue (Santi)*

how is the fill speed going to be if it is all tapped off one 3/8ths line?


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: *Got that juice that makes it blue (ryanmiller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryanmiller* »_how is the fill speed going to be if it is all tapped off one 3/8ths line?

The rears will fill pretty damn quick.
Thats what I had with my rears and I think I'm gonna switch it up come spring since all my air stuff is off.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: *Got that juice that makes it blue (ryanmiller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryanmiller* »_how is the fill speed going to be if it is all tapped off one 3/8ths line?

its 3/8s only b/w the tank and valves. Its 1/4" b/w the valves and bags. Thats how its in my car. 
It fills up kinda quick, but its not that bad.


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: *Got that juice that makes it blue (pielout)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pielout* »_hey santi where do you get those fittings at? kit or a air supply store?

he got them at PSIGTI's the motherufkinman.com


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: *Got that juice that makes it blue (pielout)*

hahah^^

_Quote, originally posted by *pielout* »_hey santi where do you get those fittings at? kit or a air supply store?

some came from PSIGTIs(from 2 to 5) Store of a million dreams... and the rest from suicide doors.


----------



## pielout (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: *Got that juice that makes it blue (Santi)*

any updates?


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: *Got that juice that makes it blue (pielout)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pielout* »_any updates?

Yeha Its done... since wednesday... BUT I had some issues with the paint on the wheels, and didnt get a chance to shoot the car... I didnt take many pictures of this build... but w/e... Owner is coming back on saturday for me to put the wheels back on, once thats done then i'll have pics. 
with his current set of wheels 19x8 et45 w/ 225/35/19 it went from: 
Front 25 1/4 to 23
Rear 26 1/8 to 23 
It tucks tire up front, and it still has (u ready u ready) 2.5" of thread on the coils. 
The rear tucks rim. 
MY favorite part was the trunk after it was all wrapped w/ the vinyl, and all there was the tank and the gauge.. looked so sick. thats w/o the subs. idk how its gonna look with the subs..


----------



## pielout (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: *Got that juice that makes it blue (Santi)*

hellz yea....sound sick...def take some pics..i wana see sum tucked 19s http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dmoney (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: *Got that juice that makes it blue (pielout)*

Can't wait to see...


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: *Got that juice that makes it blue (dmoney)*

nice man. get some pics when you have a chance http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: *Got that juice that makes it blue (silver saloon)*

HAvent had a chance guys sorry.... 
the owner was going to come over this weekend but i was super busy and didnt have a chance to finish the wheels... SO I should have the wheels done by tomorrow, and lay some paint so tuesday they'll be rady to go on the car. 
Still need to buy more material to wrap the subs. From there i'll see when the owner can stop by so i can finish it up...


----------



## dmoney (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: *Got that juice that makes it blue (Santi)*

Unacceptable.


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: *Got that juice that makes it blue (dmoney)*

worst build up evar.
need moar pics


----------



## felixy69 (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: *Got that juice that makes it blue (ryanmiller)*

i always wonder what the differences are with 2 compressor instead of one....it pumps faster ?


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: *Got that juice that makes it blue (felixy69)*


_Quote, originally posted by *felixy69* »_i always wonder what the differences are with 2 compressor instead of one....it pumps faster ?

yes. also if one were to fail then you'd have another to still fill your tank


----------



## gregvh (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: *Got that juice that makes it blue (silver saloon)*

I have also been wondering the same thing... when building my setup i am considering 1 viair 480 ($220) or dual pack viair 380 ($290). So your saying the extra $70 is def worth it...


----------



## L.I.VW13 (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: *Got that juice that makes it blue (gregvh)*

I just got 2 viair 400c compressors off an ebay store for 250$ shipped http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: *Got that juice that makes it blue (gregvh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dmoney* »_Unacceptable.


_Quote, originally posted by *ryanmiller* »_worst build up evar.
need moar pics

i know.









_Quote, originally posted by *gregvh* »_I have also been wondering the same thing... when building my setup i am considering 1 viair 480 ($220) or dual pack viair 380 ($290). So your saying the extra $70 is def worth it...

not for 380s. Get 400s, or 420s. They work much better than 380s. And you can find sets for less than $290 for a dual pack of $400s.


----------



## gregvh (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: *Got that juice that makes it blue (Santi)*

Ok thanks for the advice







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: *Got that juice that makes it blue (gregvh)*

any updates on this?


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: *Got that juice that makes it blue (silver saloon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silver saloon* »_any updates on this?

No. 
Due to the cold weather and not having access to a paint booth (that stays warm) i havent sprayed the wheels with color, hopefully this week should get warmer and i should have color layed on them. the paint already cracked once before, i dont want it to happen again so i'm not taking any chances, once i get them painted, the day after they should be on the car and i shall have pics... I sold my D40, and wont be getting my D90 for a week or 2, so i wont have high quality pics.. we'll see.. Once i get more details i'll update this.


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: *Got that juice that makes it blue (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
No. 
Due to the cold weather and not having access to a paint booth (that stays warm) i havent sprayed the wheels with color, hopefully this week should get warmer and i should have color layed on them. the paint already cracked once before, i dont want it to happen again so i'm not taking any chances, once i get them painted, the day after they should be on the car and i shall have pics... I sold my D40, and wont be getting my D90 for a week or 2, so i wont have high quality pics.. we'll see.. Once i get more details i'll update this. 

pssh cold weather in florida








thats cool about the d90. im jealous! that should be a sick camera!!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: *Got that juice that makes it blue (silver saloon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silver saloon* »_
pssh cold weather in florida








thats cool about the d90. im jealous! that should be a sick camera!!

yeah it should.... 
It was down to 35







... Cold for FL.. + I hate cold weather..


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: *Got that juice that makes it blue (Santi)*

haha it feels like its -35 here! waaay too cold


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: *Got that juice that makes it blue (silver saloon)*

stop being a ***** and paint the ****


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: *Got that juice that makes it blue (From 2 to 5)*

it was 18 degrees on friday, 20 on saturday 
it's 35 today and i didnt have to wear a scarf or gloves


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: *Got that juice that makes it blue ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *silver saloon* »_haha it feels like its -35 here! waaay too cold

Screw that... 

_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_stop being a ***** and paint the ****

NO 

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_it was 18 degrees on friday, 20 on saturday 
it's 35 today and i didnt have to wear a scarf or gloves









hahaha. Thats nice...I thought my fingers and toes were gonna fall off the other night, no gloves, and no thick shoes, just cloth sneakers... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: *Got that juice that makes it blue (Santi)*

Instead of posting... You should be painting


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: *Got that juice that makes it blue (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_Instead of posting... You should be painting

shut up Chris. I've been working on stuff @ school, and other places, havent been home... School stuff comes first right now, specially with finals coming up.


----------



## dmoney (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: *Got that juice that makes it blue (Santi)*

Finals http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: *Got that juice that makes it blue (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
shut up Chris. I've been working on stuff @ school, and other places, havent been home... School stuff comes first right now, specially with finals coming up. 


psssst pssssst.. pst pst pst pssssst psssst pst pst pst.... < the sound of painting.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: *Got that juice that makes it blue (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dmoney* »_Finals http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

and stupid projects, and final presentations http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_psssst pssssst.. pst pst pst pssssst psssst pst pst pst.... < the sound of painting.





































*UPDATE* 
So today i talked to the owner. The car is @ the dealer. When the car was here, i would pull the key out and it sounded like there was a small motor, or something still runing, and it would run forever... (WEIRD) something i've never seen before... Well the owner told me today that when he woul dpull the key out that now the car wasnt even turning off...







So he's gonna hear back tomorrow to see whats gonna happen w/ the car and let me know.... 
As far as the wheels, took me and my buddy a solid 3 hours of sanding to get them all prepped up for paint. 
Layed some primer, (no wrinkles, cracks or bubbles) good... 
Layed some paint, and we are good(waiting on second coat to dry) Good!! 
Then i'll be doing clear in a bit. 
The sub boxes are done, wrapped the foam on them, and the back material, all that i need to do is take the wrinkles out of the vinyl(leather) and then wrap them, put speaker on, and wire them!! 
So if everything goes as planned, and car comes out of the dealer, the car will be officially done tomorrow, even though its been driving on air for 2 weeks already!! 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: *Got that juice that makes it blue (ryanmiller)*

Keep in mind all these pics are w/ a point and shoot, wiating to get my new DSLR
Switch box was originally suppose to go inside the ashtray but due to the car being an automatic i put it in the center console, it has about 10" of slack so it can be picked up if necessary. 








got primered layed down on the wheels after me and my buddy sanded them down for 3 hours... IT had original coat of paint and clear, then paint from when i bought them, then primer, and paint and clear for the 1st time i painted them... + the second set of primer that ended up cracking... I alsmot cleared the primer it looked too sick. 








the paint is really sparkly when its really sunny outside, otherwise it looks like regular silver. 








took all of the old material off the boxes i had made for my car a while ago. and made the holes in the back for the wire, they just had to be turned fomr how i had them so they would fit perfectly. 








got the foam and black material wrapped on the front, sides and back. 








this is the trunk w/o the subs in. that raised piece it there to hold the subs from sliding after i put them in. I lvoe how the gauge, and tank look. 








These are the gauges inside the glove box, i didnt realize the material is coming off the back, so i'll be fixing that when the owner comes back next week so i can get some better pictures. 
















rear bags, 1/4" line, small fitting to prevent from rubbing issues. 








after subs were put in, all wired. 








close up of tank gauge... 








after wheels were mounted did a test drive, no rattles, or vibration, car drives straight. 
















like i said before, once my new camera comes in i'll take better pictures. 
.


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

looks like that sits lower than when you had the wheels on your car


----------



## pielout (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: (silver saloon)*

love the wheels, looks really good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif my only ? is why put the tank pressure in the trunk? do u not ever need to look at the gauge or just for easier wiring? either way, sick


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (pielout)*

looking good Santi, i am afraid about that fitting on the rear bag being positioned towards the front, i think the bag is folding more at that place and it will make a hole in it faster, i was told by kevin to try positioning fitting to the side. try looking into that.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rat4Life* »_looking good Santi, i am afraid about that fitting on the rear bag being positioned towards the front, i think the bag is folding more at that place and it will make a hole in it faster, i was told by kevin to try positioning fitting to the side. try looking into that.


This is how I do it. I position the fitting to the side and use a 90 degree fitting and run the 1/4" airline up behind the plastic wheel cover and in with the ABS brake line. There is a factory gromet there. Iv never had a problem with a fitting, and the first one I did was in 04
That car is still on the road original bags and in Nova scotia now, cold Canadian climate there.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silver saloon* »_looks like that sits lower than when you had the wheels on your car

rear yes, but not the front, i tucked the front wheel. But my bushings are different, and otehr things. + the bags and struts i have a different, my goal is to put the fornt lip on the ground, he also has fender liners still. 

_Quote, originally posted by *pielout* »_love the wheels, looks really good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif my only ? is why put the tank pressure in the trunk? do u not ever need to look at the gauge or just for easier wiring? either way, sick









just for a different look, u dont need a tank gauge unless its to check pressure occasionally, or to check for leaks, so i'd figure putting it in the trunk would make it look different. 

_Quote, originally posted by *Rat4Life* »_looking good Santi, i am afraid about that fitting on the rear bag being positioned towards the front, i think the bag is folding more at that place and it will make a hole in it faster, i was told by kevin to try positioning fitting to the side. try looking into that.


thats how i have it in my car and i've had no problems at all.


----------

